# Harmony II HRT216 Help



## nuclearjames (Jul 1, 2011)

Tried to mow metal the other day and it bent blade and stopped mower cold. Now mower is running really rough - does this mower have a timing belt - and perhaps if so, does this sound like it jumped time or maybe bent crank?

If so - anyone have any pics of how to replace timing belt?

thanks - newbie to site, but love to get greasy!

Mower: Honda Harmony II, HRT216


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely not the timing belt. Have a look at the flywheel key, may be sheared causing ignition timing to be off.


----------



## nuclearjames (Jul 1, 2011)

Got any pics or advice on how to check out the flywheel? - 

thanks in advance


----------



## Honda HRT 216 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Help*

I need a diagram of how to set crankshaft and cam timing on Honda HRT 216 engine.


----------



## Honda HRT 216 (Jun 8, 2012)

nuclearjames said:


> Tried to mow metal the other day and it bent blade and stopped mower cold. Now mower is running really rough - does this mower have a timing belt - and perhaps if so, does this sound like it jumped time or maybe bent crank?
> 
> If so - anyone have any pics of how to replace timing belt?
> 
> ...


Did you get an answer Nuclear? I've got same problem, bent shaft. I have mine in but not sure how to time it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Honda HRT 216 said:


> I need a diagram of how to set crankshaft and cam timing on Honda HRT 216 engine.


There is a thread with detailed info on replacing a crankshaft and setting the timing. There are pictures and info. 

Check out this thread. Post # 32 shows timing mark alignment.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=155075


----------

